# Software > Windows >  ξήλωμα windows 8 πως;

## range

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω ενα toshba με windows 8 γνησια απο την μανα του . Θελω να τα βγαλω και να βαλω win 7 δεν υπαρχει ομως επιλογη να μπω bios και να μπουταρει απο dvd . Τι να κανω εχω ακουσει για το "Firmware UEFI Settings" αλλα δεν εχω βρει καπου τετοια επιλογη . Μπορει καποιος να βοηθήσει; η υπαρχει καποιος οδηγός κατα προτίμηση ελληνικος

----------


## ydin

Να μην έχει επιλογή για BIOS, αποκλείεται. Πιο μοντέλο εχεις, μια κ ενδέχεται να μην μπαίνει με Del, αλλα με κάποιο αλλο κουμπί πχ F2,F8 κλπ

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## joannaex

Πας αν θυμάμαι καλά στο PC settings --> Update & Recovery --> Recovery --> Restart Now από το Advanced Startup. Από εκεί πας Troubleshoot --> Advanced Options --> UEFI Firmware Settings. Αυτά στα 8.1 που υποθέτω ότι έχεις. Αν βλέπεις την επιλογή UEFI τότε δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα σου. 
Ελληνικά δεν τό χω και πολύ αλλά μάλλον:
Ρυθμίσεις --> Ενημέρωση & Ανάκτηση --> Επανεκκίνηση τώρα από το Προχωρημένη εκκίνηση. Μετά πας Αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων --> Προχωρημένες επιλογές --> Ρυθμίσεις UEFI. (η μετάφραση στο περίπου και στα τυφλά)

Συνιστώ προσοχή πριν γυρίσεις σε 7 γιατί πολλοί κατασκευαστές δεν έχουν διαθέσιμους drivers για 7 την πάτησα πρόσφατα. Αν πάλι απλά σε χαλάει το interface μπορείς να κατεβάσεις και να ρίξεις το Classic Shell

----------


## range

οχι τα windows ειναι στα Αγγλικα , αρα μπορεις να μου πεις στα αγγλικα κανονικά , εγω ελεγα για ελληνικό οδηγό οχι Eλληνικα windows. Δοκίμασα ολα τα κουμπια , το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν σου δίνει καμια επιλογη να πατήσεις κατι ώστε να μπεις bios.

----------


## joannaex

Θα σου πω αναλυτικα το πρωι  ::  

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Sensation Z710e μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## range

Οκ thanks

----------


## joannaex

Από τα βήματα που σου είπα δεν μπόρεσες να δεις BIOS όταν έκανε restart; Να δω λίγο που βρισκόμαστε. Αν θες στείλε μου ένα μην στο skype: joannaex

----------


## range

το πήγα βημα βήμα βρήκα τελικα το uefi μπήκα στα bios εβαλα το dvd πρωτο αλλα δεν μπουταρει τιποτα

----------


## joannaex

Δοκίμασες στα Boot options στο BIOS να κλείσεις το Secure Boot και να κάνεις enable to Legacy boot;

----------


## ydin

Εισαι 100% οτι το CD/DVD που εβαλες ειναι bootable ?

Επισης υπαρχει το παρακατω App της MS, οπου φτιαχνει bootable USB απο αρχειο .iso (Κανει για εκδοσεις Win 7 & Win  ::  :

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...usbdvd_dwnTool

----------


## joannaex

Να σε ενημερώσω επίσης, εκτός ότι πρέπει να κάνεις enable το Legacy boot και προφανώς να είναι bootable το media. ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΣ να βάλεις 32bit.

----------


## range

> Να σε ενημερώσω επίσης, εκτός ότι πρέπει να κάνεις enable το Legacy boot και προφανώς να είναι bootable το media. ΜΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΣ να βάλεις 32bit.


οχι 64 bit ultimate θα βαλω το dvd ειναι bootable . "enable legasy" τι εννοείς?

----------


## joannaex

Κάπου μέσα στα boot options πρέπει να έχει επιλογή να κάνεις disable το secure boot και enable το legacy boot... Δεν ξέρω που είναι στο δικό σου BIOS, μπορεί να είναι στο Security.

----------


## range

> Κάπου μέσα στα boot options πρέπει να έχει επιλογή να κάνεις disable το secure boot και enable το legacy boot... Δεν ξέρω που είναι στο δικό σου BIOS, μπορεί να είναι στο Security.


ok κατσε να δω

----------


## range

> Κάπου μέσα στα boot options πρέπει να έχει επιλογή να κάνεις disable το secure boot και enable το legacy boot... Δεν ξέρω που είναι στο δικό σου BIOS, μπορεί να είναι στο Security.


μονο secure boot υπαρχει οπου και αν εψαξα και αυτο ειναι disable. legacy boot δεν υπαρχει πουθενα

----------


## joannaex

Δεν έχει τίποτα που να λέει Legacy; Δεν έχουν όλα ακριβώς το ίδιο λεκτικό. Μπορεί να είναι παρεμφερές. Π.χ. Legacy Support. Κάπου μαζί είναι το secure και το legacy. Δεν βάζεις κανένα screenshot; Τσέκαρες ότι είναι bootable το DVD; Σου εμφανίζει επιλογή την ώρα που ξεκινάει για να μπεις από εκεί ή δεν προσπαθεί καν;

----------


## range

> Δεν έχει τίποτα που να λέει Legacy; Δεν έχουν όλα ακριβώς το ίδιο λεκτικό. Μπορεί να είναι παρεμφερές. Π.χ. Legacy Support. Κάπου μαζί είναι το secure και το legacy. Δεν βάζεις κανένα screenshot; Τσέκαρες ότι είναι bootable το DVD; Σου εμφανίζει επιλογή την ώρα που ξεκινάει για να μπεις από εκεί ή δεν προσπαθεί καν;


ok θα ψαξω ποιο καλα κ θα ανεβασω κ screenshot

----------


## romias

Βάλε το cd και κάνε εγκατάσταση κατευθείαν απ τα 8αρια να τελείωνεις,εκτός αν θες να το παιδέψεις ακαδημαϊκά.
Τελική λύση,βγάζεις τον δίσκο, τον φορμάρεις σε άλλο pc, τον ξεκαρφώνεις.

----------


## joannaex

Αυτό θα του επιτρέψει να κάνει μόνο dual boot δυστυχώς.

----------


## romias

Δεν νομίζω,δίνετε η επιλογή διαγραφής διαμερίσματος.
Δεν χάνει τίποτα να δοκιμάσει κάποιος.

Υγ.Μπλιαχ windows  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## joannaex

Μπλιαχ ξεμπλιάχ κάποια πράγματα απλά δεν τρέχουν αλλού  ::

----------


## romias

Καλά πάμε για debate άστο  :peace:

----------


## joannaex

Δεν έχει debate. Ο SQL server μου τρέχει μόνο εκεί  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::

----------


## romias

Να αλλάξεις database. mysql πχ?https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...abase-to-mysql
Αλλο,κανα σοβαρό τώρα.

----------


## joannaex

Ναι σωστά να αφήσω την πόρσε και να πάρω ένα Zastava μωρέ. Θα σε δείρω από κοντά όταν σε δω μη σκίζουμε το thread του ανθρώπου  ::

----------


## romias

Λέω να αφήσεις τη πόρσε και να πάρεις mclaren.

----------


## joannaex

Να υποθέσω ότι δεν ασχολείσαι με βάσεις δεδομένων  :Stick Out Tongue:  Με το BIOS τι έγινε τελικά;

----------


## romias

Καλά σου πα απ την αρχή άστο μα εσύ επιμένεις να το σκίσουμε. Άστο.

Θα ήθελα μόνο να μάθω για να ξαναμπούμε στο θέμα γιατί κάποιος να θέλει να κάνει downgrade.
Από περιέργεια.

----------


## joannaex

Υποθέτω δεν του αρέσει το UI. Σε εταιρείες π.χ. πάντως κάναμε downgrade γιατί είναι ακόμα σε W7 και δεν μπορείς να είναι οι μισοί έτσι, οι μισοί αλλιώς και πάει λέγοντας. Πάντως λύσεις για να είναι σχεδόν όμοια η εμπειρία με τα 7 (οπτικά) έχω πολλές.

----------


## range

Λοιπόν ακούστε πως έχουν τα πράγματα , έβγαλα τον δίσκο για να τον κάνω φόρματ από άλλο PC κ μου έλεγε ότι έχει προστασία κ κάτι τέτοια κουφα. Τον ξανά έβαλα επάνω κ έκανα διάφορες δοκιμές , με αποτέλεσμα να κάνω την βλακεία να επιλέξω reset χωρίς να ολοκληρωθεί . Αποτέλεσμα ήταν την ώρα που παει να μπουταρει μου γράφει no boot media κάτι τέτοιο. Οπως κατάλαβενετε τα έκανα σκ@τ@..... Τώρα οτι κ να κάνω ότι κ να βάλω από cd/dvd δεν μπουταρει , το μόνο που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει είναι να βάλω win8

----------


## joannaex

Ναι γιατί το UEFI είναι και στο δίσκο.. Που μένεις;

----------


## range

μένω μετα την βαρη αλλα ανεβαίνω συχνα γλυφαδα κ στης γύρω περιοχες

----------


## joannaex

Laptop ή tower;

----------


## range

laptop

----------


## joannaex

Αν θες μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να το στρώσω μια και είναι ευκολοκουβάλητο.

----------


## range

Ok οπότε θες πες μου να βρεθούμε η να έρθω εγώ όπου θες γιατί σκέφτομαι να το στείλω εγγύηση απλά θέλω να το αποφύγω γιατί είναι αγορασμενο από Αμερική κ θα μπλέξω

----------


## joannaex

Αύριο θα πάω μια βόλτα από Άλιμο για μια δουλειά το απόγευμα, αν θες έρχομαι πιο κάτω να το πάρω. Σιγά μην το στείλεις Αμερική ρε, θα το φτιάξουμε.  ::

----------


## range

οκ θα σου στειλω με pm το κινητο μου . ρε εσυ μου ειπε ενα παιδι που ξερει οτι κατεστρεψα το λειτουργικο και τωρα δεν μπορει να περαστει τιποτα κ θελει μια διαδικασια για να γινει

----------


## joannaex

Θα το φτιάξουμε, είμαι καλή στο να βρίσκω λύσεις  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Να την ακούς την joannaex.

Έχει δώσει λύσεις και έχει σώσει πολυυυυυύ κόσμο.

----------


## range

> Να την ακούς την joannaex.
> 
> Έχει δώσει λύσεις και έχει σώσει πολυυυυυύ κόσμο.


το εχω καταλάβει  ::  θα προσπαθήσω μονος μου , γιατι ετσι μόνο μαθαίνεις  ::  αν δεν τα καταφερω τοτε θα βρεθώ με την joannaex  ::

----------


## joannaex

Αν μου πεις τουλάχιστον ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι έχεις κάνει και σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι, μπορώ να σε στείλω προς τη σωστή μεριά. Νίκο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια, θα σε κάνω πρόεδρο του fan club, πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα στις εμφανίσεις μου και δωρεάν μπουκάλι (coca cola).

----------


## romias

Πρεπει όμως να την συνδέσουμε Νίκο.

----------


## joannaex

Είμαι έτοιμη ντήαρ. Θα μπω να σας τα κάνω όλα λίμπα μουαχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## range

> Αν μου πεις τουλάχιστον ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι έχεις κάνει και σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι, μπορώ να σε στείλω προς τη σωστή μεριά. Νίκο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια, θα σε κάνω πρόεδρο του fan club, πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα στις εμφανίσεις μου και δωρεάν μπουκάλι (coca cola).


Θα σου πω αύριο αναλυτικά σε ευχαριστώ για όλα  ::

----------


## joannaex

Αρκεί η φράση να μην τελειώνει με την ατάκα "...και μετά έβγαλε καπνό, λες να χάλασε;"

----------


## range

> Αρκεί η φράση να μην τελειώνει με την ατάκα "...και μετά έβγαλε καπνό, λες να χάλασε;"


Χαχαχαχα

----------


## range

Τα καταφερα η μονη λυση ειναι εδω 

http://rufus.akeo.ie/ 

και αν θες να μπουταρει οπο οτιδήποτε πρεπει να υπαρχει update bios διαθέσιμο που να υποστηρίζει csm boot

----------


## joannaex

Bootάρει και από CD trust me.  ::  Αλλά ναι, παίζει άνετα και το usb. Χαίρομαι που λύθηκε, έυγε νέε μου.

----------


## range

Thanks για όλα

----------

